# Finally got him,had pics for 3 years



## DC-08 (Nov 15, 2014)

He was easy to pic out on cam as he had a bad back leg which affected his antlers in 2012, but they straightened up in 2013.


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64 (Nov 15, 2014)

Thats a nice 8 congrats


----------



## seeker (Nov 15, 2014)

Glad you finally got him.  Congratulations.


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 16, 2014)

Way to stay after him!  Congrats on a fine buck!


----------



## DC-08 (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks. I was really surprised last year when his rack straightened back out. By the way this is a north Ga mountain buck.


----------



## bigelow (Nov 17, 2014)

Nice work.


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 18, 2014)

Great Mtn. buck, congrats.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Nov 24, 2014)

Sure does feel good when it all comes together.  Way to go!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 24, 2014)

Congrats.


----------

